# Fluorescent bulbs flicker for a while after turned off



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

Weve been changing some of our bulbs out around the house to the compact fluorescent bulbs for awhile now, but last night i noticed that when i turned the switch off that they flickered for almost a good minute. Anybody know what causes this?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Switches that are electronic.

They use the light to complete the circuit they need to function.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Then what would be to keep them from continually flickering?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

rdr said:


> Then what would be to keep them from continually flickering?


 
Yes. Many electronic switches use the switch leg as a grounding conductor. There's a very small current flow through the circuit, which is low enough not to light an incandescent filament, but can cause problems with CFLs. Either reinstall the incandescent lamp, or replace the switch with a normal one.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Yes. Many electronic switches use the switch leg as a grounding conductor. There's a very small current flow through the circuit, which is low enough not to light an incandescent filament, but can cause problems with CFLs. Either reinstall the incandescent lamp, or replace the switch with a normal one.


I did not know that. Finally learned something today. :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I think it's ghost or a rat.


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Switches that are electronic.
> 
> They use the light to complete the circuit they need to function.




The switches are just normal toggle switches from the 70's 80's. Its only this one light in my kitchen that ive noticed it. I havent checked to see if its done it again ive just noticed that one time.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Are there any lighted switches involved here? They were quite prevalent during the 1970's ...


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

kbsparky said:


> Are there any lighted switches involved here? They were quite prevalent during the 1970's ...



Lighted switches? The switch is older but the light is kind of new not older than 8 years.


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

Tried it again just out of curiosity last night and nothing happened this time it went right off.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Golden Arc said:


> Tried it again just out of curiosity last night and nothing happened this time it went right off.


 
Flourescents have a burn in time. The first time you fire it up,,,it can flicker, burn dim, blink. But after ther initial burn in, they should act normal. I think it amounts to getting the gases to the perfect pressure.


----------



## chiefestimator (Jun 19, 2009)

Aliens?


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

It's a phenomenon called "Electronic Dieseling". Its akin to turning your car engine off and it continues to chug along for a few seconds.

The solution is to completely disassemble the ballast and clean all the electron carbonization from between the windings. Reassemble the ballast, being sure to dull any sharp bends of the electron flow pipes. Then when restarting, make sure you use an hertzane electron additive to raise the electrons sparkrtronic flash point. This should prevent future events of electronic dieseling...

Good Luck!:thumbsup:


:laughing:


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

WOW! I thought I was the only one who knew that. I also know that if you get some cheap eletrons it will ping on start up. 
D. SSE


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I have 8 2 lamp t8 fixtures in my garage that do look like they won't shut off. Free lighting.


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

bobelectric said:


> I have 8 2 lamp t8 fixtures in my garage that do look like they won't shut off. Free lighting.


So do I, well I added 3 more so I'm up to 11 fixtures. It takes some seconds for them all to turn off.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*CFL flickering*



480sparky said:


> Yes. Many electronic switches use the switch leg as a grounding conductor. There's a very small current flow through the circuit, which is low enough not to light an incandescent filament, but can cause problems with CFLs. Either reinstall the incandescent lamp, or replace the switch with a normal one.


I've not heard of that...it's good info. Is there a schematic to show that?


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

Nobody here can explain this? The switch is not electronic.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

LJSMITH1 said:


> It's a phenomenon called "Electronic Dieseling". Its akin to turning your car engine off and it continues to chug along for a few seconds.
> 
> The solution is to completely disassemble the ballast and clean all the electron carbonization from between the windings. Reassemble the ballast, being sure to dull any sharp bends of the electron flow pipes. Then when restarting, make sure you use an hertzane electron additive to raise the electrons sparkrtronic flash point. This should prevent future events of electronic dieseling...
> 
> ...


:w00t: :lol:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

LJSMITH1 said:


> It's a phenomenon called "Electronic Dieseling". Its akin to turning your car engine off and it continues to chug along for a few seconds.
> 
> The solution is to completely disassemble the ballast and clean all the electron carbonization from between the windings. Reassemble the ballast, being sure to dull any sharp bends of the electron flow pipes. Then when restarting, make sure you use an hertzane electron additive to raise the electrons sparkrtronic flash point. This should prevent future events of electronic dieseling...
> 
> ...


 MDR!!!!! { LOL!!! } 



Je crois que résument très agréable


I think that sum up very nice


Merci,Marc


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

bobelectric said:


> I have 8 2 lamp t8 fixtures in my garage that do look like they won't shut off. Free lighting.


 Is that all? I got 16 4' 2 lamp t8 fixtures in my garage. The garage is 20'X20' and it just glows compared to the neighbor's garage he has one 4' t12 strip fixture. The only reason I have that many 4' fixtures in the garage is because one job I was doing they deleted about 50 of those type fixtures and the PM told me to throw them in the garbage :no: nope they all went home and I just finaly used the last of them up replaceing some old fixtures in my grandfathers garage.


----------



## Golden Arc (Apr 28, 2008)

Still remains a mystery. I was hoping someone could explain this.


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

Golden Arc said:


> Still remains a mystery. I was hoping someone could explain this.


Why don't you get your DMM out and see if there is any input voltage going to the ballast? Then measure the outputs to the lamps. If you have input voltage, you have a power switching problem. 

If you have voltage at the ballast outputs, you have a ballast problem. If that is the case, try replacing one ballast in one fixture. If that fixture now turns off normally, then you know what you have to do..

Good luck!:thumbsup:

If they "glow" and there is definitely no power going into or out of the ballasts, then the source is probably external (like a strong RF or EMF). Do you live near a microwave transmitter or under high tension powerlines? Other than that, I have no other explanation.


----------

